# Ameristep pop up hunting blind.



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone interested in buying my Ameristep blind? I used it on one turkey hunt, still in like new condition.
Here's a video on how they operate.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

$$$ What you asking for it??


----------

